# Curly Grass?



## WoodlandWoman (Nov 28, 2011)

I was looking at a property in Missouri and I saw some curly looking grass in the pasture. It appeared to be mostly dormant. (We have been having lots of warm weather lately) The only thing I know is that they used to pasture sheep there many years ago. Does anyone have an idea what kind of grass this could be? And is it good in pasture?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe this is it?

http://www.missouriplants.com/Grasses/Danthonia_spicata_page.html

http://www.missouriplants.com/Grasses/Grasses_page1.html


----------

